# Actually seeing a weight loss for the first time in years



## Carina1962 (Jun 2, 2013)

With a combination of sticking to a 1250 calories a day plan, doing the 5:2 which I have recently started and plenty of exercise has resulted in me seeing a constant weekly weight loss for the first time in years - I've lost to date, 4.6kgs which is around 10lbs  Am really feeling positive now about the road to weight loss, I have a very long way to go but at least positive results are showing up at last.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 2, 2013)

Well done Carina, so glad you've found a plan that works for you.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 2, 2013)

That's brilliant Carina. I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Highlander (Jun 2, 2013)

Well done.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 2, 2013)

Well done Carina


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well done


----------

